# Morels



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

We are buying fresh Morels when the season realy starts.Right now there is a bit of a tease in N.Okie,but soon they will be comming up all around us.Please keep me in mind.Thanks and good luck this season.If your wanting to sell give me a email and I'll get right back to you Take care and God Bless.


----------

